# Key fob from Bentley?



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

This little beauty is hand covered in leather to match the interior. Replace the emblem and you're there! Or not?
What do you think? Is it worth $100.00 to make it work? Is it something that could be done?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Paldi)*

Hi Fred:
I don't know about making the push-buttons work, but to make the key itself work, you would have to swap the key blades.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Fred:
I don't know about making the push-buttons work, but to make the key itself work, you would have to swap the key blades.
Michael

Michael,
Didn't you say on the other thread that the key blade is for figurative role only, and doesn't actually play any role?


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_
Michael,
Didn't you say on the other thread that the key blade is for figurative role only, and doesn't actually play any role?

You might not need it for the ignition, but wouldn't you need it to manually open a door or the trunk?


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Is it possible then that all the cars with imobiliser doesn't really need the blade for the ignition?
Afterall most of VW, Audis, Bentleys, BMW and Rolls Royce keys comes out the same HAA's manufacturing line.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_Didn't you say on the other thread that the key blade is for figurative role only, and doesn't actually play any role?

So far as the _ignition switch_ is concerned, the teeth on the key bit serve no purpose. Authentication of the key is done by polling the transponder chip that is embedded in the base of the key blade (the sort of round / rectangular chrome block that the key blade pivots about, when stowing it).
The teeth on the key blade are used in the conventional manner when the key is used in either the driver door lock or the trunk lock.
Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (PanEuropean)*

You could try and strip it down and change the parts over from your own key fob


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (plastech)*

thats cool. paldi you have soo many posts, i started looking for 1 and i found myself going tru 100's of post full of useful info.
thanks


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Reflect)*

He he, I coulda been a contenda...


----------



## nsxboy (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone successfully replaced their Phaeton key with the Bentley fob?
I'd love to see how easy/difficult it would be
Mike


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (nsxboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsxboy* »_Has anyone successfully replaced their Phaeton key with the Bentley fob?

I still don't understand why anyone would want to have anything 'Blentley' (Wheels, Caps, Grills, now KeyFobs) with their Phaeton(?)








If you're enamored with the Bentley brand, my suggestion would be to go out and get the real thing


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (george777)*

maybe some people can't afford a bentley. Maybe some people just want to be different. Maybe we are smarter and got a cheap bentley and save a pot of $ and bought a house or started a business with the bentley money.
No one has to agree, but when the mod bug bites there's nothing out there we can do to our beloved phaeton. That's why we find oem parts that fits to make us unique. Happens that bentley parts are he only ones. 
Until one of us starts a business of aftermarket phaeton parts that won't change. I said one of us since only us are crazy enough to do that. 
Hmmm there's an idea, I'm in who else?



_Modified by Reflect at 6:01 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (george777)*

maybe some people can't afford a bentley. Maybe some people just want to be different. Maybe we are smarter and got a cheap bentley and save a pot of $ and bought a house or started a business with the bentley money.
No one has to agree, but when the mod bug bites there's nothing out there we can do to our beloved phaeton. That's why we find oem parts that fits to make us unique. Happens that bentley parts are he only ones. 
When one of us starts a business of aftermarket phaeton parts that won't change. I said one of us since only us are crazy enough to do that. 
Hmmm there's an idea, I'm in who else?


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Since this is a key discussion, wondering if anyone knows this offhand. I bought my car and it came with two valet keys, yet no master (with trunk button). I don't have keyless entry so this is a royal pain. I found a master key on ebay from http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Anyone know if I can just buy this and have the dealer program it? Or am I stuck shelling out the probable $200 for one from VW?


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (zenmoused)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zenmoused* »_Since this is a key discussion, wondering if anyone knows this offhand. I bought my car and it came with two valet keys, yet no master (with trunk button). I don't have keyless entry so this is a royal pain. I found a master key on ebay from http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Anyone know if I can just buy this and have the dealer program it? Or am I stuck shelling out the probable $200 for one from VW?

I think the Phaeton fob is different from the Golf/Jetta/Passat fob, but I'm sure someone can confirm this.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Deserion)*

I know audi and VW are all pretty much the same. all my cars are but some look a little different. you can then hve the dealer code it and change the blade if you need it.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Deserion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deserion* »_
I think the Phaeton fob is different from the Golf/Jetta/Passat fob, but I'm sure someone can confirm this.

Dealer told me this is the case and if you look at the Phaeton key the LED is not in the same location as a Golf/jetta/etc... fob... Dealer also said they can't code the fob at the dealership that they come programmed from VW... Took about 3 days to get the new fobs and keys.



_Modified by GS340 at 5:22 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (Deserion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deserion* »_
I think the Phaeton fob is different from the Golf/Jetta/Passat fob, but I'm sure someone can confirm this.

They sure look the same. Switching blades is extremely easy. Just open the key until it is at 90 degrees to the body. At the base of the key, where it pivots, you will see a small hole with a pin. Just tap out the pin and the key will come out. 
Matching an immolbilizer to your car could be very difficult however. I know only certain Passat and Jetta fobs are compatible. A VW dealer would probably be clueless about compatibility.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I bought the key, so I guess we'll see when it gets here. $50 is way better than what VW is offering.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

$50 only? real good deal. I seen some at 100$+


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you thinking of taking the insides of your VW fob and trying to put them into the Bentley fob?
As has been said before, replacement key for the Phaeton are custom ordered to the VIN and laser cut in Germany, so that seems like the only way this would work. Don't think the key could be programmed as a replacement key.
I am interested to see if it would work. The Bentley key fob is nice....


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

oh no, I meant I bought a replacement phaeton key on ebay. I only got valet keys with my car and i'd love to open the trunk.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

So as a follow-up on the eBay key, it arrived and I finally had a chance to try and pair it. First off, it looks to be a Genuine Phaeton key, brand new. Identical to my other keys down to the writing underneath the key blade (except this one has a trunk button).
My results- 
I went to the VW dealer and after "an hour" of trying, they weren't able to code it. They said it's not a Genuine VW part. Oh, and originally when I went to give them all the keys to the car, including the two Valet keys I own, they told me they don't need all of them. So they billed me $50 and sent me on my way. 
The key is definitely genuine, even the circuitboard inside looks identical. Now I'm out $50 for the work, $50 for a key that may or may not be good, and only one of my Valet keys operates the car now. I feel like that particular tech had no idea what he's doing. 
My question is do you guys know if there is any variance of Phaeton keys, or can any Phaeton key be reprogrammed? Very frustrated. 
Brian


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

There are USB HEX CAN cables and soft to do that. What I've seen is pricy ($200) as it also allows to modify dashboard (mileage).
Key only I just googled http://www.abritus72.com/Cayen...r.pdf
By the way which dealer you went to? (So I don't waste time: looking to switch from Danbury VW)


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

Ramtor:
Web link no good. Explain yourself.

Mike


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (ramtor)*

Three County VW in NJ. I've been fairly disappointed with these guys. Don't seem to know what they're doing, quoted me at removing the bumper to change my light bulbs (you don't need to), and gave my pregnant wife a loaner that reeked of cigarettes (to the point of nausea). Avoid.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Paldi)*

They arrived today! I will be going to work first thing in the morning to see if they will program to the immobilizer. Starting from the left: Bentley main key, Bentley Valet, My Phaeton key.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (KCPhaetonTech)*

Glad someone is attempting this... after waiting 3 years! 
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Paldi)*

FAILURE! Well it didn't work. There may be a possibility of programming a brand new remote but a used remote is out of the question. A while back I had a Phaeton customer keep his spare keys when he traded in his 04 in on an 06. I tried to program the remotes (being the exact same immobilizer 4) to the new phaeton but could not adapt a used key to the anti theft. So there is a possibility of buying a brand new Bentley remote of which I hear is about $600, and getting it to work. I was more curious to see if it could be done if anything, and I can tell you I'm not $600 curious!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (KCPhaetonTech)*

What are the chances of putting the Phaeton key fob "guts" into the Bentley casing or fitting the Bentley leather covering onto the Phaeton key fob shell?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Key fob from Bentley? (Paldi)*

I was about to suggest the same, and had found this link where someone was working on this:


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks like he succeeded!


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Success! Boy do I wish I would have seen this earlier. I can say however there is no modification needed what-so-ever. Our Phaeton key has the exact same circuit board as a Bentley key so it is just a matter of transfer. 










_Modified by KCPhaetonTech at 6:18 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Did you try to start the car with the new key ? I'm asking because apparently the guy from the other thread omitted to transfer the black RFID antenna, so the car would stop after some time (or so he says on the end of page 2).
P.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

Yes, EVERYTHING works. Car starts, locks, unlocks and trunk opens. I haven't ever posted a video on Youtube, but I will try and shoot one tonight and load it for everyone. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SLJVi2LfzU


_Modified by KCPhaetonTech at 7:48 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Interesting. I'm surprised that the circuitry is so different. Maybe some of you e. engineers can explain why?


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I seem to remember that although VW cannot reprogram used keys, there are various third parties who can. 
See http://www.esatinc.ca/Kessy_Au...W.pdf


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Matt, 
I'm working on the Bentley key fob now. Found relatively large phillips screw in the middle, and see two tiny screws on one end. Do these two tiny screws have to be removed to open the case? Are they phillips or torx?








Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*

Hi Mike, 
Yes they do need to be removed and they are T5 torx. I disassembled the key at home and didn't have my torx work set on hand. What I happened to use was an ultra small watch makers flat-blade screwdriver. It did work, but was a large pain and would recommend using a T5. One thing to remember is to watch where the metal strip that contacts the battery sits. The spring loaded key blade is a handful and takes most your attention during the process so be careful to see where everything else goes.


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

Where might I locate said key fob? Only at the dealership? Is that the $100 key?


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Is this for the leather covered key?


----------



## Vacheron (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ruddyone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruddyone* »_Interesting. I'm surprised that the circuitry is so different. Maybe some of you e. engineers can explain why?

Well this electronic engineer will attempt to meet the challenge.








There could be a number of reasons, but here are just a few off the top of my head for starters:
1: VW and Bentley could be using different security codec devices / algorithm generators requiring different circuitry.
2: The keyfobs could be from different years. Often functionally identical circuitry is value engineered to reduce the component count. Component obsolescence could also have forced a redesign at some point. 
3: The boards could be from keyfobs destined for different countries with different radio frequency allocations which would require the transmitters to operate on different carrier frequencies.
4: There may be higher standards for electromagnetic immunity in certain countries as there are a large number of what look like transient suppression components on the left hand board. 
5: There are a lot of unused pads on the left hand circuit which could mean that this is a generic board configurable for use in a number ofdifferent models whereas the device on the right may be specific to one particular model.
6: The prevalance of passive components on the left hand board also suggests that value engineering could have involved changing a double sided PCB (one with components on both sides) to a single sided PCB (with all the components on one side) which would place more components on the top side, but would also lower costs.
Hope that sheds some light








Paul.


_Modified by Vacheron at 6:21 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ok, i actually just got my hands on a bentley supersport key today at work, and i would love to put my mk4 key into it and yes the bentley housing,

does anyone have a diy for taking apart the bentley key at all? or swapping the two as well?

any info would be great


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Vacheron said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *ruddyone* »_Interesting. I'm surprised that the circuitry is so different. Maybe some of you e. engineers can explain why?
> 
> Well this electronic engineer will attempt to meet the challenge.
> 
> ...




Summed it up well. I vote #1 myself.


----------



## shaun07 (Apr 6, 2010)

SERIOUSLY!!!! i know old thread being revived, butr ive been looking everywhere for a bently supersport key fob. will someone please tell me where i can find myself one


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

dealer and private party. craiglist, ebay and forums, just have to look dealer price 300-400$


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

KCPhaetonTech said:


> They arrived today! I will be going to work first thing in the morning to see if they will program to the immobilizer. Starting from the left: Bentley main key, Bentley Valet, My Phaeton key.


Well,

have just come across the key on the left, and , as mine is now looking decidedly second hand I thought I'd try transplanting the Phaeton innards! Problem!!! How in the hell does the Bentley key fob come apart?
I have removed the large philips screw and (with great difficulty) the two tiny torx screws, but the two halves still refuse to separate!!!!
Any help gratefully received!!

Thanks
Stu


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

Earlier in this thread I posted a link (here) to a post by ShadowGTI on the GolfMarkV forum; if you go back a page on that post there were some instructions for disassembling the Bentley key...

(below are the pics and steps from that post):

1: using a 1/16" allen wrench (or similar) push the dowell out of the base of the swiveling portion of the switchblade to remove the flip key from the body. 

2: seperate metal side with recess for flip key by applying pressure where noted in yellow 










3: Once off pry the side featuring the Bently logo off with a flat screwdriver or butter knife










4: using firm and even pressure pull (from the button side) the remaining metal side off the key body. 

5: Once off there is one small philips screw in the center of the body (previously covered by the Bentley logo) and two t5 torx screws to either side of the battery location. 

6: Once screws are removed the two halves can be seperated. 

7: using snips, cut approximately 1/16" off the back of the bentley buttons (they come to I point, this needs to be trimmed back to let them return to resting after being pushed)

8: At this point you need to trim some of the plastic internals of the bentley key to allign the button recievers to the buttons on the bentley key. I can only hope you get it.. you also need to trim out a portion of the circuit board itself (make sure not to actually hit any leads as this could cause a failure in the key

9: you need to bend and reposition the bentley grounding system about 45* clockwise to hit the VW grounding position on the circuit board

10: Now you have to try to close the body pieces back together. once you can get the sides to seal seperate them again and wind the spring loaded flip key mount thingie. Make sure you wind it the right way so it opens when the button is pressed. 

11: reattach the metal sides (plain then indented)

12: then repin the VW key to the Bentley body

13: sit back and admire your work.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Very many thanks for the above, especially the several PM's from Matt (KCPhaetonTech). I have now safely dis-assembled the (VERY) nice Bentley key fob ready for its transplant of some Phaeton electronics!
Now if only VW had supplied such a nicely weighted and beautifully crated key fob......... (Unlike the nasty Polo lookalike that ages like a good Beaujolais!

The camaraderie of this forum continues to surprise me! 
Thanks again

Stu


----------



## lucatambu (Apr 5, 2011)

mmmmmm ... i wonder why itsn't possible to buy a current phaeton key and recode it for the previous models, or, at least, to do the same disassembling/reassembling work with a VW key instead that a Bentley key ... it save the logo cut away work.

Pic of my keys:


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

(That was next on my list!) 

Any chance you could provide the part number of your key (or confirm one below)? I found two in the ETKA catalog for a 2012 Phaeton:

*3D0 959 753 BA INB* - 05/10-05/11 - main key for vehicles with kessy, 3 buttons, 315MHZ

*3D0 959 753 BC INF* - 06/11 - main key for vehicles with kessy, 3 buttons, 315 MHZ

(Any aftermarket sources for these? eBay, etc.)


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

lucatambu said:


> mmmmmm ... i wonder why itsn't possible to buy a current phaeton key and recode it for the previous models, or, at least, to do the same disassembling/reassembling work with a VW key instead that a Bentley key ... it save the logo cut away work.
> 
> Pic of my keys:


Hi,

looking at your keys I would suggest that they would come apart EXACTLY as per the Bentley version. Of course there's no guarantee........

Stu


----------



## lucatambu (Apr 5, 2011)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking at your keys I would suggest that they would come apart EXACTLY as per the Bentley version. Of course there's no guarantee........
> 
> Stu


Yes this is the main reason of my above post.
Looks like that the keys of the new Phaetons (from MY 2010 i guess) are the same keys of the Bentley,
the only visible difference is the logo.


----------



## MasterP2 (Nov 20, 2012)

*How to peel off the second metal part?*

First, congratulations on a really good post about this taking apart the Bentley key. 

I'm trying to open it up according to your guide, but I'm stuck at the second metal part: 

4: using firm and even pressure pull (from the button side) the remaining metal side off the key body. 

Where can you grab on to the metal part enough to be able to pull it off? Do you pull it straight out to the side - how can you grab it? It seems to take A LOT of pulling force. 

When you say from the button side - do you mean the bottom side or the button side? Does that mean that you wiggle either the top (battery side) or the bottom (button side) edge off first? Or did you use a flat-headed screwdriver to lever it off? 

I'm really stuck here. 

Any guidance here? 

Thanks!


----------



## Digger11 (Sep 24, 2012)

A bit dated, but i did the Bentley Key Cover update.

For anyone reading this thread, the second metal side is very difficult to pry off.

I found that 2 people both prying with small jewellers screwdrivers from the side where the cover was taken off down near where the little torx screws are located is the best way to get the cover off.
Perseverance s the key, it will and does unclip.


----------

